#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  "Carnaval" Hoogland

## Chapeau

Filmpjes van het onderstaande post:

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=14448

http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/Hoogland/Hoogland_1.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/Hoogland/Hoogland_2.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/Hoogland/Hoogland_3.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/Hoogland/Hoogland_4.wmv

----------


## Airwave

Wie of wat is die vervelende bierbak die daar toch altijd rondloopt?  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat zijn bierbekerprullebakken  :Big Grin:  
Paal op stoeptegel met links en rechts ervan een ronde koker waar precies een plastic bekertje in past, lekker makkelijk opruimen van lege bekertjes.  Bierbak erbovenopgeschroefd voor de herkenbaarheid en zichtbaarheid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rookie

ziet der gezellig uit  :Smile:  mooie show maarja ik ben niet minder gewoon te zien. Welke artiesten waren er zowel. En k-3 spelen hmm  :Wink:  grtz

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

My ***... with all do respect: wat een zouteloze band zeg! Je kunt natuurlijk ook proberen om een beetje feest uit te stralen vanaf het podium, ipv als een zandzak je nummers eruit te drukken.

Laatste filmpje is overigens corrupt op het einde, en blauw gebruiken bij "walking on SUNshine" verdient geen punten  :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Filmpie 2 dat jochie dat het hele liedje zit te spelen met zijn mob  :Smile:   :Confused:   :Embarrassment:  . Had zeker geen zin om te zingen (groot gelijk heeft ie :Smile:   :Frown:  )

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## daantje

hoogland rulezz ik kom er namelijk zelf vandaan. waar komen jullie vandaan? want ik herken de discobar ergens van. het ziet er strak uit verder alleen een beetje jammer van je tegenlicht maar erg leuk hoor.
grtz daniël
en als jullie denken die kunnen geen carnaval vieren dan hebben jullie het verkeerd. hoogland heeft namelijk de grootste vereniging van de boven de rivieren. het is maar dat je het weet :Big Grin:   :Wink:  
later

----------


## DJ.T

En toch blijf ik het in Hoogland maar een saaie bedoening vinden, na de grote optocht is het op straat helemaal uitgestorven, de kleine kroegjes zitten allemaal vol met mensen van 60/70+, enz. Iedereen gaat blijkbaar naar die grote zaal toe en daar is de sfeer toch gemiddeld.
Dan fiets ik toch liever vanuit Leusden naar Achterveld om daar Carnaval te vieren, daar leeft het op straat, zitten in 1 straat een hele hoop kroegjes en zaaltjes waar het overal gewoon ontzettend gezellig is met een gemengd publiek.  :Smile:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

> en blauw gebruiken bij "walking on SUNshine" verdient geen punten



zouden de gasten hier nou echt een probleem van maken dan  :Confused:  

Voor de rest vind ik de licht show niet echt flitsend maar dat is mijn mening.

----------


## dj empire

hoe heet het nummer wat bij het 1 filmpje bij 40 seconden gestard word?

----------


## LJmalcolm

> hoe heet het nummer wat bij het 1 filmpje bij 40 seconden gestard word?



Summer Love - Remember  :Wink:

----------

